# OB Ultrasounds



## Rgreen0118 (Apr 27, 2010)

Need clarification.

CPT code 76801, we use V28.3 for screening.

CPT code 76805, we use V28.81.

Please confirm if this is the dx you use for these CPT codes.  

Also, do you use the cpt codes above for "problems" with OB patients.  We currently use either 76815 or 76816 if a follow up to a problem.

If anyone knows where I could get some good info on "OB ultrasounds" that would be great too!

Thanks,
RGreen


----------



## aslonsky (Apr 27, 2010)

For 76801 - we use a problem diagnosis because we do not routinely do screenings at less than 14 weeks unless a problem is suspected

For 76805 - we use  V28.3 because a routine screening ultrasound should be performed around 18-20 weeks. 

We use 76815 for an ultrasound looking at a specific problem

We use 76816 for the follow up to an identified problem

The AIUM has some good guidelines for obstetrical ultrasounds -

http://www.aium.org/publications/guidelines.aspx


----------



## Rgreen0118 (Apr 27, 2010)

they are stating they are doing a fetal anatomy screening at 18 weeks.... which is why I used the dx of V28.81.   Do you not do these?  They do the 76801 just to check fetal viability and the pregnancy.....

Thanks for the reply..


----------

